# Top tips for twins!



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

I know there already is a twin thread on main board but as there are now quite a few twin pregnancys on NI girls thread I thought our own wee thread would be handy.

These are just a few wee helpful tips which I found made life during the early days with twins a little easier, they may not suit everyone but they workedfor me, I'm sure some of the other twin mums will be along to add their tips also, please do so.

Write down times of feeds, amount taken by each twin and if their nappy was wet/dirty, you only think you will remember, but believe me the lack of sleep plays havoc with your memory, the midwife expects you to know all this off the top of your head.

Buy two sterilisers, will make life much easier having two going at the one time. ( regardless. Of what the experts say, I premake my bottles, there's no way I can wait for water to cool for half an hour with a sqealing baby).

Buy a different colour of dummie for each twin, saves all confusion.

Avoid fleecy sheets/blankets, cotton is much better for sensitive skin. The cotton blankets with holes are super for swaddling in the early months.

I bought a travelcot/playpen for my living room, twins love it, got my moneys worth out of this a thousand times over. Also those rocker chairs are brilliant, great for keeping babies upright after a feed, mine watch tv in theirs, at the press of a button they can be rocked to sleep, again value for money, you may need those wee newborn head supportsfor early days, just goggle snuzzlers, that wash really well also.

Finally for now I have no problem recommending the baby jogger city min double pram, it's really lightweight, easy to fold and has a good size shopping basket underneath, only downside is that the accessories for it ( changing bag, footmuffs, etc ) are quite expensive.

I've loads more tips to post, will do when I get more time, and I'm sure others will have some too, hope this helps xo


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!   

keep them coming Double Dotey Darlings


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice one Glitter!!!

i will def be back when i have more time girls, i'm shattered as harry has been sicky all weekend and looks like jamie catching whatever it is. docs for us in the morning.       for a nights sleep tonight!!   

Anyway, just to start....... Do not worry about what all your singleton mum friends and their babies are doing.  having twins is just sooo different, its really hard to explain, but normal rules just dont seem to applyd!!!!  

It is hard work and dont think that you are not coping or able just because you may find it hard.  although as hard as it is you woud not change it for the world as it is such a blessing and joy at the same time.

i have the nipper 360 and love it.  light as a feather which is great as the boys  get bigger and fits into majority of doorways, easy to fold and put in car aswell.

i put mine straight into cot side by side from day 1 at home, they do comfort eachother, also never had to worry about the transition to sleeping in cots.

pack your bag early and expect some overnight stays from about 30 weeks on!!! hospitals tend to be very cautious with twins which of course is a good thing!!

your other half will need to be very hands on from day 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dont be as stubborn as me, take all offers of help and give yourself an easier time!

buy a cheap single buggy, mine is used daily for getting one or other of to sleep in the hallway, also i have had to run out to shops or doctors with one while someone can sit with the other!

i made all bottles fresh for every feed for two babies who where on 3 hrly feeds for first 6 weekss.  i needed my head seen to. i would never do this again its pure maddness!! make them up, store in fridge and  heat in micro!!!

dont think you need to buy 2 of everthing, you def dont.  of course if funds and space allow then great but def dont need to.

if you get money as presents just keep it because its down the line you really need things when the mat pay is crap!!

dont panic or worry about how you will cope with two, you jusst do and you love it, every second of it (well most!!!lol)

go to a twins group or a mothers and toddlers, especially if you are on your on a lot. i have only been going go mothers and toddlers for a couple of months and the support is just fab.  i thought it would be too hard but you find twins are such a novelty and every one will help out.

o.k i'm rambling away!!  need to go to bed and get some sleep.   

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Betty, some fab tips there  

if you are bottle feeding both sma and cow&gate do premade cartons of ready to use formula, it's a bit more expensive than powder but will make things a lot easier for you when you're just home from hospital and trying to find your feet.

I borrowed a rocking chair with footstool for feeding from my sister, if you are planning to get one buy it for during your pregnancy, it's ideal for the last few months when you just can't get comfortable, a real investment.

Clear a room/some space ( or get someone to help you) as the amount of presents you will receive is unbelievable, know in your head where you plan to put everything,  unlike me who left it all till I got home from hospital, not a good idea!! Buy very few baby clothes as you are sure to receive so many as gifts, having said that you can never have enough babygrows/vests/bibs with twins.

When you do get home from hospital even though things are hectic, allow yourself a little time for yourself, easier said than done I know but I always felt better for getting a shower and putting on a little makeup, it's sink or swim time! As betty said your partner will need to be very hands on from day one, I made a point of going shopping with my sister and one of the twins every Wednesday evening while my dp minds the other at home, think this has kept me sane so far.

As soon as you can try to get a routine started, after about 6 weeks I started to get out for a walk with twins most afternoons and hey presto they started sleeping much much better at night!! Another good tip is to swaddle the babies at night, midwife showed me how to do this and explained that the swaddling reminds the babies of being in the womb and so is a real comfort to them, definitely worked for my two.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls im loving reading all your wee tips ,even though im not gonna be a twin mummy it seems very useful info ....god i dont know how you managed


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

I only just noticed this! Fab tips, keep them coming!

So glad you both agree about the pre-making bottles-couldn't figure out what was going to happen there-seriously 3am two screaming babies and they expect you to start making fresh feeds?

My friend used to measure out the water and let it cool-then come the time add the powder and heat that way.

Have looked at both prams and was sold on the nipper 360, then read that its recommended that twins face you as they are slower to develop and benifit from eye to eye contact and communication    who comes up with these things?

Glitter what did/do your wee ones sleep in at night?


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

B.p, I read that also about twins facing you but realistically they can't see from birth and when they can sure they will get plenty of eye contact when feeding, winding, cuddling etc.

I bought two standard cots for nursery, twins shared the one cot for first six weeks then I seperated them into their own cot to give each one more space. I never bought Moses baskets as they grow out of them so quick, I used the travel cot for during the day in my living room, I've now dropped the matress down to the base as there are weight restrictions, my two still sleep in it during day, it was definitely a real investment!!

Another good investment are those sangenic nappy bins, I bought one for upstairs and downstairs. Newborns go through a lot of nappies and I would never had time to keep running out to the bin outside, they seal the nappy in plastic wrapping then when the Bin is full you simply lift them out like a string of sausages and Bin them, I have to stress though that I only used bin for wet nappies, I always brought dirty nappies to outside bin.

Will be back with more tips when i get a chance, take care all xo


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Love top tips!!
I was also in a pickle re:moses baskets, so glad to see u both used ure cots from day dot thats that sorted   

Now did u buy a few babygros 'newborn' for ure hospital bag??was in next and they had NB up to 7lbs or up to one month 10lbs      

Did u prefer jammies or nighties for after delivery??  (did u both have planned c section?i am persumin i will     or i will lie down like the wee boy in the supermarket add  kickin n screamin till they give me one    )

Did any of u b/f? or is that just a hilarious thought on my behalf with 2 kiddie winklers??(i'd say be hard enuf to get them bottle feed    )

Which bottles would u reccomend etc 

oh god i am doin my head in with questions never mind ures      

We have left over the graco tandem buggy thingy.......we have ordered the Beacon and Wide Load sign so shud soon be ready LMAO!!!it is very long but i really wanted a tandem as i had a phobia of gettin stuck in a doorway with a side by side....now dont get me wrong no doubt in a few months when i am a pro at the oul tandem i will prob end up gettin a side by side also     anyhow i like the idea of carseats click on etc etc etc!!!as if i will be goin any where til they are like 25!!!!!      

Rite thats my 20 questions for the morn prob b bk in a wile with more     

Love n      to all and a Big Thank U to u for takin the time out of ure busy schedules to be so kind as to help us newbies coming behind ye both,i totally appreciate it anyhows!!

Holls n the Double Bumper


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Holly i love all your questions keep em coming     ,we started buying stuff this week ...god i was walking around mothercare with the biggest grin on my face ,just couldnt believe after all this time i was FINALLY shopping for myself      .Im thinking about a cot bed rather than a cot ,but whatever i decide i want the matching dresser/changer .Spotted a travel system on sale in Smyths brill value and had everything included ,DH wasnt with me at the time (had an expert mummy with me) so i brought DH and my Mum down there yesterday to have a look (mums buying) and they were all sold EVEN the display model   they are not sure if they will be coming in again but have my number so they can ring me .My best friend has written me a list of things that i will need ,god i am so stupid god love this child of mine ,i dont have a clue so thats why im  loving this thread as even though im only have one ,its still all useful info.  
E xx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha Holly lol at you if you don't get your c-section!   

Bottles-another fav of mine-what would you recommend? I was set on the Tommy Tippee closer to nature, then changed to Dr Browns, now I'm thinking just use avent-they've been around forever and never changed their design.

Oooh and doodees!

Think thats the moses basket solved for me too-It will be a cot and two of those baby positioners.

Ahh I'm way too early to be thinking about all this but I love it


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

just got a couple of mins so i'll try answer a few questions.  my wee babies have been very poorly this week and i ended up at hospital with jamie last night, please god i dont have to bring him back, really struggling to control his temp and get any fluids into him, sitting trying 5 ml at a time through a syrings,  i so dont want him on a drip.  he is sleeping now, we will see how long that lasts, poor wee man was awake all night long.

Bottles - i bought tommee tippee, no good though, teets no good for boys at any stage ( i kept going back to them as they were there, but never worked for us) Dr browns were a godsend, but bulky and fiddley to wash, i've only stopped using them recently and now use boots own which are great.

babygrows, i went through dozens a day as i had sicky babies, my mum just kept bringing stuff home, washing drying and bringing back again.  i would get a few of each size then when born have someone ready to go buy the cheap ones in right size for weight - you will get loads for pressies when you get home!!  and yes everywhere have different size system so i tended to go by weight.

huge primark nighties all the way!!  i had spent a fortune in mothercare and hardly wore them at all, ended up using the primark cheap tents!!

b/f i did try it didnt happen and staff didnt have time to spend with me so i went bottles after lots of tears, best thing ever happened i have to say - dont mean to offend anyone, i always thought breast was best blah blah blah then i had twins!!

gotta go be back later, keep the questions coming girls its like reminising (cant spell i know)

Betty xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Whoooo hooooo i got my pram ,Smyths rang me this morning thye got 2 in and kept one for me ...its a end of line so another £20 off sale price ,was a total bargin .I know i early getting a pram but it was too good a deal to pass.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Betty- I hope your wee babies are feeling better, it's awful when they are unwell.

Girls I meant to say at start of this thread that this isn't just for twin mums, I originally had only intended to email Holly with some tips but then thought it would be handy to share on here, I hope we can all help each other regardless of how many babies we have, so let's be hearing all those fab tips please!!

On the subject of babygrows, I had only bought a few newborn but mostly 0-3 months, tbh they were massive on my two girls, I had to send do out to buy tiny baby ones and they weren't widely available, I needed to keep using tiny baby for a good few weeks as both girls lost weight at the start,personally I would have a few of each size so you're not caught out like I was.

Bottles- one of my girls has used dr browns from day one and loves them, I love feeding with these bottles. My other girl because she has acid reflux has tried almost every type of bottle available, I found those wee tiny nuk bottles great for her for the early days, she now uses tommy yippee.

Breastfeeding- I take my hat off to any mum who was able to bf twins, I honestly don't know how they done it!!

Right my two little angels have just woke, be back soon xo.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Loopy the pram i got is the Graco quattro travel system ,its in a demin blue and grey colour with some polka dots on the hood and on the matching car seat.It come complete with a carry cot thingy    and also base for the car seat which for me was one of the priorities as i dont fancy messing about with seat belts iykwim ,also has a few wee extras like a digital temp display so i can see how warm it is inside the pram lol ,and for all the shopping i plan to do for when im buying all my new slim person clothes(a girl can dream) there is a massive basket.Its soooooo easy folded/put up just press a button turn the handle and it done ,we went to mothercare yesterday and had a look at a few in there and one in particulure was like the kyrpton factor to fold up a def no no for me . 
I have bought the Tommy Tippee closer to nature bottles ,im hoping to BF but am def planning  ahead  just incase.
What did you ladies pack for baba in your hospital bag ??

Betty sorry to hear your wee boys are not well ,give them both a big kiss from their cyber auntie. 
Keep the tips coming im loving them.
E xx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Betty hope your wee ones are on the mend soon.

Emak-a pram    sounds lovely and comes with everything! and saved £. The twin prams aren't that nice    well I should say buggies. 

I love those TT bottles-I think there a nice shape and the steriliser. I did wonder if Dr Browns would be fiddly-can just see DP now    so im sure i'll change my mind again.

Do any of you girls know if the hospital at some of your app ever check your cervix? I had read earlier in pg chit chat on here a couple of sad posts about girls (mainly twins pg) whos cervix ended up being incompatant (sp?) and they went into very early labour? Im going to ask on Thurs when Im at the hospital as when they finally sourced my bleeding it was on my cervix    just can't get it out of my head today.

Anyway loving this wee thread


----------



## BusyLizzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Great thread. I've got twin girls who are 10 weeks old. Anymore tips would be great. x


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Loopy was saying on bumps thread-didn't get a very nice Dr today, so didn't get to ask about cervix-but will next time-ya'll here me doing a Holly   .

On a brighter note went to mothercare and bought 2 maternity bra's, bio-oil, and let my mum buy doodees and a wee grooming set with nail-clippers etc   .


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

One for the twin mums - a wee bit down the line though, worth knowing incase you get vouchers for pressies etc.  got the duo aqua pod in mothercare for bathing the twins, i wish i had bought it months ago as it is absolutley brilliant.  pricey at 35 quid but makes such a huge difference to bath time here!

boys are finally on the mend, thank goodness we have all had a really rough couple of weeks


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Betty I saw that just yesterday in Mothercare, and thought i'll be getting one, glad to hear its a good investment


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Fab thread girls. Only 23 weeks so too early to start buying but will def start come the end of summer. Any of you twin mummies have low lying placenta? Have been told its more common with two.


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

well lets see
For starters i made all my bottles from fresh you dont need to wait till water cools down just the night before boil the kettle let water sit for 10mins then fill your bottles and put in fridge if your baby is on a 6 oz bottle the fill with 4 oz of this water then when you come to use it boil kettle pour in 2 oz of boiling water and your formula and shake and go actually quicker that waiting for your bottle to heat up.  I also bought formula pots so had my ozs measured out so didnt have to mess with a scoop at the crucial time. I didnt like the nappy bins i find they smell of pee i got one free from a coupon in my bounty pack.  Every child is so different and its finding what is easier for you.  My twins slept from 8pm till 5am at 8 weeks and i always had a routine from that stage and then they always napped 10-12pm and in the younger days up till about a year had a afternoon nap.  They now sleep 7-7.  Always bathed in the morning time as i have more patience then and it prevented scream a thons and boy does male pee stink so i like him to dip after lying all night.  Im now potty training so il let you know how that goes.


Well i used moses baskets bought the big ones and mine stayed in them until 4 months old and my two were big at 16weeks they were both 16lb and now they are age 2 they are 96cm going to be giants.  Then at 4 months they went into their own rooms each had they own cotbed side by side then at 11 months we moved Abigail into her own room before the separation caused any anxiety as my 2 are very close.  Also she used to chuck toys at him during the night.
I had a lovely Jane with all the kit but because mine were so big they needed to move out of travel seat into buggy at 5 months and boy that was crap because they were to young to sit up that straight and there was nowhere to support their wee legs they just dangled so i bought the mamas and papas nipper 360 which i loved but hate the way it looks cosmetically i was in love with my Jane everyone used to stop me.  No pram is perfect as i found with the nipper could turn it on a dime but when they are old enough you will notice the backs of the seats dont sit up straight enough so i had to prop my 2 up with a pillow each behind the back.  
Baby time seems such a long way away for me.  As tomorrow 3 years ago i got my BFP and my kids were 2 in March passed they are both doing well Finn knows his numbers colours and letters fab thanks to Thomas the tank and Abi is smart but reserved bout it.  One thing i will say from they were 7 days old i never stayed in a day with them unless they were ill i take them out every day its the only life saver.
I worried a lot when they were young had a dr tell me my daughter a 14 weeks was too fat and needed to go on a diet she was only on 23 ozs of milk a day which is not a lot so i do fixate on her weight a lot which has fallen off her since she could walk you know your kids best and you really dont need to hear those things.
Good luck i have updated my one true media take a look to see how quick your twins grow up enjoy every minute even though some days are a struggle
I have no twin mummy friends all my friends have single kids they dont understand the organisation it takes with 2.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Sunny, like the idea, of adding the top up water and powder, heats ans mixes in one go  what powder dispensers did you use? have read the tesco ones are great, the Tommy T are fiddly. Got a voucher for a nappy bin aswell in my 1st pack-you can get it for £12 but think nappy sacks may be as handy.

Mums what do you think of these?

http://www.jusonne.co.uk/twin-lux-babystyle-pram-from-436-p.asp Was looking at this pram, you need to click on the smaller image to see the different ways and £199 is only for the base!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DUET-MAX-Twins-Double-Pram-Buggy-13-over-70-colours-/180501824071 and this one, page takes a min to load, but comes in lots of colours (when you scroll down) In a way I think they look old fashioned, but I like the way thebabies can face you.
Well only looking, just   I will be buying.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awhhhhh BP i Lovvvvvve the duet max it looks fab n dinky,n so many colours 2 choose from,mite av to change me mind now on our bus lmao!!!
sorry to hear u have been sickly,hope that passes soon n u can enjoy ur pgy (says the doll who still stresses!!!)i had a smallish bump from day dot (which was my belly lol!!but was straight in2 maternity clothes just cause i cud) 
How often do u get scanned?
i had a dream about our 2 last nite    it felt so real (correct flavour n all!!) n was gutted when i woke up n they wernt here yet,i am startin to allow myself to get excited but am sooo scared of anything happenin the wee mites         
such a rollercoater eah.....................


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

The Duet is the one I was drawn to Holly, the wheels etc look more modern that the other one, I always wanted a 'pram' to push, my mum used to childmind when I was wee, and she had a big silver-cross bouncy pram, that I used to put my doll in   .

I thought you'd bought your bus? 

I get scanned every 4wks, but have managed nearly every 2wks with a private nuchal scan thrown in and a wobble I had that took me to the hospital crying for a scan   , it will drop to every 2wks after 25 or 28wks (can't rem)    .

Aww your two will be here soon enough (tho not too soon   ) real dreams like that are scary, and you know the flavour, naughty girl    my DP doesn't want to know, im dying too, but like you im so scared of something happening, I can't wait to get passed 25wks             for both of us.

Dp's sis phoned last night to ask what bottles and steriliser I want-I get filled with panic cause I think its too soon, but have settled on Dr Browns, so shes off to buy about 16 of them   .

Did they check your cervix lenght?

     BP.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

bp have you seen the pram you like anywhere else??  there dosent seem to be much info about rram, eg, size, max age/weight etc. also no pics of what its like when not in use as pram - you will only use it as pram for first few months max, i mean if there are individual seats so one can lie and sleep while other sits and looks around etc.  personally i would  be very wary, sorry   

i have the nipper 360, not sure if you have looked at it but if you want any info let me know, have to say i love mine and have used it just about every day for past 10 months!!

dr browns bottles are brilliant, we used them until about a month or two ago.  they are very expensive but worth it.  i think we have always had about 8 bottles and just continuosly used them and made up a couple of feeds in advance each time. 

talking of dreams... i have been waking out of sleep and jumping on dh literally then search bed.... i keep dreaming that harry is in our bed and is about to fall out or is lost under the blankets, its getting a bit freaky now and is annoying both me and dh    dont know why i keep doing this as boys have never slept in our bed


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Betty your right, that was the only thing worrying me-it doesn't give an age/weight limit, it does turn into a pushchair and you can take the hood off etc, the seats are indivdual, they give you the measurments for them, width, hight, I love the nipper, but im thinking one of each when they out grow the Duet     . Im not buying, so was thinking I could stretch to a nipper come the time.

   I'll get there.

Whats the best steriliser to fit Dr Browns? DP's sis said DrB only does micro ones, so she was going to buy the advent one as the bottles are similar shape and size.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

bp i've used the tommee tippee microwave one from the start and its so handy. takes 4 dr browns in one go. 8 mins in micro and your done.  think i got it in one of the asda events for about a tenner.

there is an asda mother and baby event starting again on the 27th july - 8th aug.  i use the asda travel cot and its great (use as a playpen) great value at £25  the pampers sensitive wipes good value too, although i usually get johnsons wipes in semichem, think its 6 packs for £5 they are really good, and even with jamies exzema they dont bother him at all.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

My SIL uses milton for sterilising cos she says theres always a bottle clean & handy that way. Sounds a bit hassly to me.
Betty I was gonna go for the nipper 360, glad to hear you've found it good. Have put my name down in Weecycle for 1 but if I don't hear anything by mid-Aug im just gonna gpo ahead & order one from Kiddicare.
Anyone know of a good shop for premature baby clothes? Have major placenta previa & have been told I'll have an early c section. Mothercare charging £13+ for 3 babygros. Thought that was a bit much when i'll probably need about 18.
Hadnt seen anyu posts from you in a while Holly. Glad to hear everythings going swimmingly.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

maria premieclothes are hard to come across, we got most of k's from pumpkin patch upto 5lbs (look on their site there is a sale range very good!!!), tk maxx have premie stuff but i do not like to hoke and poke get someone to do it for you especially you being bed bond!!!!! asda have a tiny baby range up 6lb and tesco have a tiny baby up to 7lbs.  hope this helps honey hopefully you'll not need them too soon


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

i used advent poder pots as tescp dodnt do their own range then and also ised my advent electric steriliser for dr brown though your sis is rite they do their own sterilser asda baby week starts again soon so look out for that.  I have nipper great until about 1 year then the back doesnt go up far enough have to put pillow behind it.  Cant give any advice on premmie clothes as i didnt start to buy until 28 weeks and that stage mine were both 3lb and 3.5 lb so i new they werent going to be small
I have sucessfully potty trained Finn in 7 days been dry day and nite since thurs and asking for potty keep thinking he will regress.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone get anything good in the asda baby event? Too early for me to buy, but hoping it might be on again.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi BP funny thats what i be thinkin tooo early for me also but doesnt stop me now thou   
I ordered the angel mat thingy's they were down to 40 great saving.
Would love to avail of the nappies and wipes etc but sooooo scared    
Wud the twin mommies reccomend stockin up or is it a bit premature
Anyone know if u work for the Health Board are u entitlied to a private room for free if one avilablehave been told this but nat so sure, sounds too gud to be true eah lol!!

Hope all the wee babies are behavin for their mom's n dads       my 2 are kickin like wee troopers!!
p.s m/w measured me bump 2day n i am measuring 34 wks      lovin it!!!


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

i wouldnt bother stocking up on the nappies as you wont really know if they will be o.k for your 2 or not.  jamie couldnt use pampers when he was newborn, and huggies were rubbish for both mine.  wipes are good value and you can never have too many, honestly you go through loads and loads of them esp with 2 and esp if they are bokey!!

asda do the baby event quite frequently and they always have offers on the jumbo boxes of nappies, 2 boxes for 18 pound i think - really good compared to elsewhere.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Betty,   cant belive ure wee men are 10mths already    time flies eah,glad they love creche,gives u a wee break also.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Holly its not too early for you to buy, though I totally understand the Fear! 

God to know asda hold those events again, maybe get something the next time    .


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls anyone got any tips on how to get baby food stains off bibs? I've tried washing at a higher temperature and using that vanish stain remover but neither have worked, I've thrown so many bibs out, any tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

imk thanks for the tip on Pumpkin Patch got a few lovely wee all in ones in their sale. Can't believe how tiny they are!

Ladies something else I need to kniow is how do you feed 2 babies at once? DH works away quite a bit so i'll have to do it sooner rather than later


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

maria its amazing how many ways of feeding 2 babies together you will find!  are you planning on b/f or bottle?  i bottle fed both mine and as they were prem they were too small to feed together in the beginning so i just did one at a time and yes some of the time that meant 1 squealing baby!! and yes it takes up a lot of time, esp if they don't pick it up so well, used to take mine up to 1 hr to take a bottle and they fed every 3 hrs, so i was always feeding!

when they are a little sturdier you will find ways of positioning them e.g prop both up on sofa and sit in floor in front of them, or sit them both in bouncers (was a while before i could do this)  i found propping one baby in corner of sofa and one on my knee worked best.  honestly it really isnt anything to worry about, my mum used to be amazed when she came in and saw the positions i was comforting, nursing, feeding both together!!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

God you twin mammies really are FAB ,Betty love your way of feeding both at same time   
Hey for your hospital bag did yous buy them disposable knickers or use cheapos from primark them chuck them(sorry what a question)


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

think i used both emak, just buy BIG and CHEAP    Same with nighties etc, i spent a bloomin fortune in mothercar and the big primark ones were the best of all!!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

I know what u mean about mothercare i priced a night dress the other day £22 ....i dont think so ,ended up getting one in matalan (massive persons size) for £5 not sure if this size will fit in a few months time though   as for the knickers i already am BIG lol weight has just exploded since xmas ,lovin the bump ,just not the HUGE tree truck legs ,flabby arms ,big **** ....... you get the picture ,Weightwatchers here i come lol


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Emak, I just had a chat about disposable knickers lastnight! was out for a meal with friends, one who is pg also and our other friends who've had kids where filling us in    no-one tells labour and delivery like true friends, aparently disp knickers and huge pads are a must   .


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Betty sounds like you took to it all like a duck to water. A girl at antenatal who has twins said exactly the same thing aboiut the bouncers. I'll give it all a go. Think i'll definately bottle-fed, breast would be soooo much hard work dont think i could cope.

God bless primark! Not just the knickers & nighties but im literally living in leggings and smock tops at the minute, only things i find comfy. At least with the primark ones you just chuck them when they're washed out then buy a whole new wardrobe for less than £50


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hospital bag: I can't remember how many sleepsuits/bodysuits I took with me but friends too k the dirty ones home and washed them for us. I didn't pack bibs but took muslin squares (raggies) instead. They both fitted into Next early baby which fit up to 5.5lbs even though Sian was 6lb 3.5oz at birth and Hannah was 6lb 1.5oz. The sizes in Next are Early Baby is for up to 5lb 7oz, Newborn up to 7lb. 7oz, then they have up to one month for up to 10lb. Asda and Tesco First Size are up to 10lb, not sure what weight their 'prem' size goes up to though. We were in the situation of mw's commenting on sleepsuits being too big on the Friday and I said that they were too big for early baby but Newborn size was too big for them, this was Hannah, Sian outgrew early baby once we were home

I tried breastfeeding and if you want to try it then do so. I did but the problem was that Sian wasn't interested and Hannah was grabbing which was sore. They were born lunchtime on the Tuesday and early hours of Thursday morning, one of the staff noticed that Sian was showing signs of jaundice and said that the only way to stop it getting worse was to get fluid into her, this was the feed that she refused breast, and milk expressed into a cup. At hat point the staff asked me if I was ok with them taking her to try and feed her with syringe and also asked me about bottle feeding which I said ok to. Breakfast time on the Thursday, day staff saw that Sian was on bottles and asked how I was going to feed Hannah, I will confess that for a few seconds I did think about trying to breastfeed her and express for Sian but then decided no it would be easier to have both on bottles so they went onto Cow & Gate stage 1. We had a box of that at home already for in case breast didn't work out. When I was pregnant DH was concerned that I'd feel guilty if breast feeding didn't work but I told him and the mw that I'd rather try it and have it not work than go straight onto bottles and wonder if breast could have worked. I know that some twin Mums have managed to breastfeed twins and I admire them for being able to do it, I think that it does depend on the baby though. It is possible that with perseverence that breastfeeding Hannah may have worked but I don't think it would have worked for Sian. Even though one of my nipples still produces something when stimulated, I think that bottle feeding was the best for Hannah & Sian as it meant DH was able to take them out on his own and also I was able to go out on my own if it was too cold/wet for the girls to be out. I'll say to any mum to be of twins that if she wants to try breastfeeding then go for it but be prepared for it not to be successful and I know it's easier than done try not to feel guilty.

Practical things:
Both Hannah & Sian were too small for the bouncers, I think it was when they were 3 weeks old that they went in the bouncers for the first time. DH and I were able to feed them together on our own once they were in the bouncers. They also slept in them quite happily as well although we did put them to sleep in their Moses baskets as much as possible. We were fortunate to have 2 Moses baskets lent to us by family/friends and also the family crib, we had the crib and the stand for one Moses basket in our room with the slightly larger Moses basket and the basket that went on the stand downstairs in the lounge on TV cabinets. When Hannah got too big for her basket downstairs, friends lent us 2 travel folding carrycots which we used until one evening in the middle of March, Sian wriggled round and was pushing the side of her carrycot outwards. It was then that they were in their cots for daytime sleeping but stayed in their baskets in our room until the weekend before their dedication and they spent the night in their room.

You'll soon learn what different cries mean, both Hannah & Sian have a very distinct hunger cry, both are loud with Sian's being high pitched as well.

Bottle feeding: 
We bought a Milton steriliser and Avent bottles, due to them being wide necked the 2 middle bottles sit high up in the steriliser but it isn't a problem as there's a white tray that goes over the top to hold them down. We did have to get the Boot travel sterilser as we couldn't get everyhting for the bottles in the Milton one. We put the bottles in the Milton one with the domes over the top of the bottles and used the Boots one for the rings and the teats. Since the end of April, we haven't been sterilising the domes so the teats go in with the bottles and the rings are in the Boots steriliser. We use 1 tablet in the Milton steriliser and half in the Boots one. When the girls are 1 and we don't need to sterilise anymore, we'll still use the Milton one for the bottles/cups.

We haven't bothered with travel cot for downstairs due to having the Moses baskets, however our HV suggested 5 weeks ago that we should get one to use to contain the girls while we're doing other things. The problem with travel cots is that they have a 15kg weight limit and the combined weight of Hannah & Sian is already over that so my parents have managed to get us a Babydan playpen which doesn't have the weight limit due the base being on the floor (travel cots tend to have raised base). It'll be good to be able to put the girls in it after breakfast while I get ready for going out or doing the washing as Hannah will happily lie in her cot playing with her cot toy (attached to the side) but that only works with Sian for a short while as she's the much livelier outgoing twin. I don't know how long the playpen will last, I'm hoping it'll be until the girls are old enough to sit on chairs at a table designed for toddlers.

Now that the girls are too big for their bouncers, I feed them their bottles by propping Hannah in the corner of the settee and holding Sian on my lap. Spoon feeds are done in bouncers if one of us is on our own feeding them. We have got one highchair which we put Hannah in and Sian has a booster seat on one our kitchen chairs. Today, the kitchen table has washing on it waiting to be put in the airing cupboard so we gave them breakfast and lunch on our laps. I need to try to be more organised so that the table is clear for meal times.

One thing i've found useful has been a Bumbo which my sister lent us. Has been used when Sian was giving her 'I want out of my cot' cry but I was busy, kept her contained. It's only suitable once baby can hold their head up and steady, for Sian it was at around 3 months, we did try at 2.5 but she didn't quite have the upper body strength needed. It's going back to my sister because she needs it for her DS who's 3.5 months but also I put Sian in it a couple of days ago and she arched her back and lent back to try to get out of it. It has to be said that Sian is very lively and outgoing (like me) so has possibly got to the wanting to be free stage earlier than most babies. I've read on TAMBA of babies being happy in Bumbos until they've got too big for them at over a year old.

Routines:
In hospital, staff started off with 3 hourly feeds until on the Sunday morning I asked if it was ok for them to go 4 hours as I'd noticed that they would go that long quite happily. This might sound selfish but I was concerend about how I'd cope with tiredness if I was feeding every 3 hours and I wanted to be able to enjoy being a Mum. I did say that if the girls hadn't gone 4 hours then I'd have managed somehow and the staff said ok but don't let them go beyond 4 hours, that night Hannah went 5 hours from 1am-6am between feeds. That was also the night before we came home when the girls were 6 days old. Once we were home, we fed on demand which I think contributed to them both sleeping through the night at 8 weeks old. When we got home they were having 2 feeds during the night which was tough but at 5 weeks they were only being fed once during the night which made tiredness much better. We still feed on demand but their feed times are falling into being at breakfast around 8, lunch 12/1 and early dinner 4ish with bedtime bottle at 7-8pm.

Colic:
If you're unfortunate enough to have a baby/ies that suffer from this it is very hard to cope with. Sian had it and it started at 6/7 weeks and carried on until she was 13 weeks. She spent most of the evening on either mine or DH's chest being cuddle. Infacol worked for a while but then she got used to it so we switched to gripe water which worked for the last couple weeks of it. It would kick in around 7pmish and then last until anything between 10 and 12midnight. Knowing that it stops at 12-13 weeks I counted down the weeks until it'd end.

Pram/pushchair:
DH and I were very limited to what we could get as our front door is very narrow, there weren't any side by sides which would fit through our front door which I'd have been happy to put newborn babies in so we or rather my parents got and we paid them when the Sure Start grant went in my bank account the iCandy Pear with 2 Maxi Cosi infant carriers which were great as we use taxis a fair bit as we don't have a car. The iCandy is great for using on the buses and also for getting round places which don't have much room. The disadvantage of the iCandy is that realistically you won't get more than 18 months use out of it as one of the seats is lower than the other which means that the twin in the bottom won't have much room, at 8 months old whichever of hannah or Sian is at the bottom is able to kick the back of the top seat, Hannah tends not to but Sian does and it anooys Hannah. My parents then bought, again off Ebay a Mothercare MPV side by side which just fits through our front door if the wheels are straight, that was got to use when travelling but then one of DH's friends sold us their Mamu side by side. The Mamu is better for travelling especially flying as the locks which hold it closed are much better than on the MPV (the MPV only has 1 on 1 side but the Mamu has 1 on both sides). The Mamu survived a the trip to England at the end of April but on the return, it got caught on something and one of the pieces of elastic which holds the hood on got broken, I did tell easyjet about it and the person I spoke to was really helpful and said that as it was something that could be easily fixed that it wasn't worth putting in the damage report as we wouldn't get anythng for it. The MPV doesn't have viewing windows in the hoods which surprises me as it's advertised as being suitable from birth. If I had thought that the Baby City Mini would have gone through our front door, then I would have got that but when I looked at it and measured it, I was sure that it was just and only just too wide.

Be prepared to be given loads of clothes and amke sure you have some sort of system as I tried to be organised but there was still lots of clothes which the girls either never wore or only wore a couple of times. Clothes which friends from church gave us went in the wardrobes but there were a few bags of clothes which people gave us which they had got from their family/friends. Also there's a couple who live near my parents who have twin girls 13 momths older than Hannah & Sian and they advertised the 6-9 clothes on Freecycle and my sister saw it and got in touch with them, now as their girls outgrow a size, they get in touch with my parents who then go and collect it. They got 2 of everything. DH and I dress the girls in different outfits because they are individuals.

If I think of anything else, I'll post it.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Some great tips there cate.

Ordered pram today Nipper 360. Happy with my choice hoping still will be when it arrives!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awh glad u got ure pram ordered Maria,exciting   

Hows the twin mummies doin?busy busy busy eah,the wee girls n boys are gettin so big    they dont be wee for long   

well i am on the countdown....any tips on how to pass the last few weeks wud b greatly appreciated,as i am sure ye's know the mobiliaty is  a snails pace       at this stage, not that i am complaining as i am NOT, i am so truly grateful to be at the stage i am and to be so so healthy,but it def is a lonnnnnnng day lol!!i think i am gettin bedsores from lyin in bed    lol!!!!be a distant memory soon         

anyhow just wanted to drop by an check in on u all


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Holly you can go into work for me if ye want


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

just wondering if any of you twin mums can help, I'm wondering where you put your little ones down hor a nap during the day? Upstairs in their cot? Together or seperarely? I had been using travel cot downstairs but they are too big for it now, was thinking of going for a playpen, any suggestions?


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

glitter i would use cots but more often than not i end up with one in the single buggy!!


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Glitter girl playpen sounds like a great idea.

Plenty of pedicures Holly! Feel like ive done 10 roundds with Tyson everytime i paint my toenails. Internet shopping, Jeremy Kyle, lunch with the girls, cinema. i can fill my days rightly.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Re Tyson Maria!!!i get ye lol!!had a luxury ped last wk, amazing!!only it lasted 2hrs n me    was sore sitin    n the internet shoppin welllllll i have all ordered n ALL the dosh spent big time so thats that out      must get a few boxsets of dvds n start that task,n def up 4 lunch dates totally love that idea,will have to widen the doors shortly thou    lovin the deserts at the min n wasnt that partial to them b4    (u be quiet loopers   )

Hows ure bump coming along Maria?have u started purchasin a few wee bits n bobs yet?what is ure ODD?
rite must get in2 the shower er n do somethin 2day   

L8rs Ladies


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Bring on the dessserts.With no alcohol or spicy food we need some pleasures in life. Have got in some clothes, bottles & steriliser. Been given moses baskets & cots etc by friends who being in their late 30's like me insisit there'll be no more kids.
Dopn't know when my ODD is , they're playing it very much by ear with the placenta previa. get my steroid injections in afortnight, will feel way more content then. Will probably have bag packed & ready to go from about 30 weeks. Consultant says if placenta remains where it is I definately wont go full term. Every weeks's a bonus


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Forgot to say on my last post that I wrote down how much food the girls had at each feed and what their nappy was. Kept it up until they were 6 months old. It's useful as MW/HV might ask how much they have and also when they had a 24 hour stomach bug at the end of March and took them to our gp, first thing she asked was how much milk they'd had. Luckily I'd written it all down on a piece of paper (rather than take the A5 size notebooks I used for recording feeds/nappies).

glitter girl: Hannah & Sian were in their cots for day time naps from 3.5 months old with the monitor on and set to the highest sensitivity as well. If you would prefer them to sleep downstairs during the day, then I'd get a playpen that's big enough for the 2 of them due to the fact that most travel cots have raised base and 15kg weight limit. We've got the Babydan playpen which although designed to be a hexagonal shape, can be put into a rectangle, (base mat is hexagonal). Once the girls are walking, I'll probably get the tent that goes over it and make it into a den/playhouse as there's nowhere that's big enough for a wendy house indoors (babydan and jumperoo take up half the floor space in our lounge). Although the Babydan is expensive to buy new, you can get them from Ebay in good condition for around half what the shops sell them for.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it just me or is twins really popular lately I'm seeing more & more sets of twins everywhere I go these days, or is it just because I'm more aware now? Not sure but twin prams are definitely very prominent


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter, I have to agree, i've been seeing loads ore twins up our way too, in our area mine will be the 5th set in 3yrs that I know about, but im sure theres more! Don't know if im just more aware when out shopping etc aswell, but seems there is a boom   .


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Right girls what exactly do I need to pack in my bag for the twins?    

Well I mean more how much? The bounty book says 20nappies for eg, but thats for one baby, do I really need 40 then?

How many vests/baby-gros etc?

P.s Im assuming im having a section and will be in for four days or so, I know I can get DP to bring stuff up and take stuff away but would still need it all washed and left out or god knows what he'd bring   .

Also when should I think about getting their hospital stuff ready-I was thinking at 30wks, but now im thinking I could wait another couple.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Bp, if your having a section you will need to bring a bit more.  think i was in 5 days.  Def have bag packed sooner rather than later.  it would be quite common for a twin preg to have the odd over night stay from 30 wks.  i was in twice and when i was in there were plenty of other girls pg with twins who had been in and out from 30 wks.

i had bag packed for me and boys and had another bag packed and ready for each at home for dh to bring in.  to be honest i went through loads and  loads of vests etc as both boys were sicky babys from day 1.  my mum and dh brought home a bag of washing at each visit and had it back again later the same day and literally had another bag away again.  obviously this isnt the case for everyone but sure better having too much than not enough.  girl opposite me had nothing at the end of 1st day and was sending her dh with a shopping list into town when he came to visit.

dont forget bath things for baby aswell, wee sponge, soft towel, cotton wool and wipes.

brought flip flops for me for shower room.... would def recommend!!


----------



## DeeDL (Dec 27, 2009)

Just bookmarking!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Betty,

I wouldn't have even thought of bath things, I've towels for myself organised, better get a couple ready for babies then.

I've loads of vests, gros, bibs etc, all at the grannies houses so better get them collected in and washed. Do you need your own blankets? I have a couple of different ones for over snow-suits when taking them home, but was thinking of the celular ones for during the stay-havent got them yet.

Just rem I've no socks! Keep meaning to go to baby gap, anywhere else good for tiny socks?


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

you should be able to use all the blankets you need from hospital, nobody thought to tell me that though and i went through loads every day because they were always sick !!!  b&m, george at asda and tesco are best for socks.  asda best for the tiny ones i think.  tk maxx good  for the wee hooded towels for babies, but you pick them up easy enough.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

BP i wud get a few of the early baby suits as u will want to have them dressed in clothes that fit    trival i know but that was me    i had the wee wans outa next and mine are grown out of them now    
    Lucozade was my lifesaver(and still is) for facing visitors etc    and goodies u like as hosp food wasnt tara   
i had one pack of the newborn nappies in and a pack of wipes and that was plenty.
i didnt need the breast pads as i had no milk    but def the maternity sanitary towels    
cant think af a pile else at the mo but if i do i shall be back to let u know chick


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Holly never thought of snacks, i'll add those.

I've got nearly all tiny baby size-does up to 6lbs, just plain colours til I know the flavour, but last scan one twin was 3lb6oz (i know it can vary) but was thinking what size are they going to be    hope the clothes fit.

Let me know if theres anything else girlies


----------

